# econo-brick/kwik-brick



## CM Mann (Apr 27, 2007)

We are having a problem getting the brick/block cleaned. The effervescents is not typical and will not come off the block. We have tried several different cleaners. The last cleaner actually pulled the face of the block off down to bare aggragate but would not remove the white stain. Its like the stain is in the block. Has anyone had any experiences with this type of unit?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Need more info. Was the efflorescence on the brick faces when you applied them? What did you stick them with and to. What exactly did you use to clean them and how.


----------



## CM Mann (Apr 27, 2007)

The unit is actually a structural stained concrete block unit not a clay brick unit. We have used three differant cleaners.

Prosoco products:
Custom masonry cleaner
Vanitrol
Sure clean 600

The last product we used was Custom concrete cleaner. It actually ate the face of the unit off and exposed the aggregate. It still did not remove the eflorescents.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Didi it occur after the wall was laid? The white could be intentional if it is inside the block..

Are these the 6x4x16 hollow concrete block with verigated, streaked or blended colors?

I have seen some made with different colors (including white) blended into the mix. This white in these block are not the normal calcium salt from common efflorescence.

A number of different block producers make these type of units. I think Oldcastle makes these type block, but I don't know if they have a white accent blend.

Check with the supplier to see if it is intended.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I think that is the type of block, and Old Castle does make them. The only way any of those would remove the surface is if it was not diluted correctly and/or applied with a pressue washer and NOT a fan tip.

Is the efflorescence in somewhat of a circle/oval in the center of each unit?

A picture would help, too.


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

it maybe be the color in the mortar bleeding try murotic acid


----------



## tom connelly (Jan 17, 2008)

It may or may not be efflorescence, there are a number of other white stains on brick and block as well, and different stains have to be treated appropriately. You can be multiplying your problems by using so many different chemicals, and defacing the block will definately make it harder to remove, it will cause the stains to migrate rather than cleanly rinse off the wall. It can also create future staining problems. Do you have any pictures. If you don't know what you are doing, don't do it.

www.eacochem.com
contact them they should be able to help you.

EaCo Chems products work far better than ProSoCo in my opinion. And I have compared them head to head on a number of occasions. Honestly, theres not much of a comparison in my book.

Gutter Clean & Power Wash
Hickory NC


----------



## The Brick Doc (Feb 26, 2008)

If it is effervescents by it being block that you are dealing with you have to be careful anyway. Because too many cemicals will destroy the block. Now there is a old solution that my grandad tought me years ago about getting rid of most of the effervescent. Now it will not get rid of all of it and you still have be careful with block. Mix a little sureclean 600 or vanitrol with some water and Murfies Oil Soap. Now the problem with this method you have to do the hole building to make all look alike. I have only tried it myself once it worked on brick but according to my grandad it works on all masonry. The strength will depend on the masonry product you are useing of course, good luck.


----------

